# Will mal wieder basteln



## thomass5 (11 Februar 2007)

Hallo,
Beim Aufräumen der Garage ist mir mein alter Motorraadmotor mit 30kW in die Hände gefallen.Nun dachte ich mir häng nen Generator dran und du hast nen Notstromer.Was nehm ich da dümmstens als Generator? Wer kann mir da mal nen Gedankenanstoß geben.
Thomas


----------



## zotos (11 Februar 2007)

z.B. Schleifringläufermotor und viel Technik 

Oder such doch mal nach einem Notstromaggregat mit einem Motorschaden.


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (11 Februar 2007)

thomass5 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Beim Aufräumen der Garage ist mir mein alter Motorraadmotor mit 30kW in die Hände gefallen.Nun dachte ich mir häng nen Generator dran und du hast nen Notstromer.Was nehm ich da dümmstens als Generator? Wer kann mir da mal nen Gedankenanstoß geben.
> Thomas



Ist der Motor von ner CX500 ?  

Auf jeden Fall musst du auf gute Kühlung achten, außerdem hast du die 30KW nur bei Nenndrehzahl, und die liegt recht hoch.

Möglich wäre z.B. ein Assynchronmotor im Inselbetrieb.

Aber Grundsätzlich halte ich das für ne Schnappsidee.
Bau doch besser ein Kart mit dem Ding, 
Notstromaggregate kannst dü günstig im OBI kaufen.


----------



## thomass5 (11 Februar 2007)

GPZ500 Ich räum ihn seit Jahren von einer Ecke in die Andere und lasse ihn 1 x im Jahr laufen.

Ein Kart ist ne gute Idee. Mein Sohnemann(4) würde sich bestimmt darüber freuen Oder ein ferngesteuertes Auto?

Thomas


----------



## Stromer (11 Februar 2007)

Also den Asynchronmotor vom "Unregistrierten Gast" kann ich so nicht stehen lassen.Wenn schon dann eine Sychronmaschine. Ein Asynchronmotor als Generator ist für den Inselbetrieb ungeeignet. Warum? Nun die Maschine benötigt für die nötige Erregung Blindstrom. Diesen könnte bei Netzparallelbetrieb das Stromnetz liefern. Im Inselbetrieb müsste das mit Kondensatoren gemacht werden. Dann aber ist die Regelung der Ausgangsspannung sehr schwer. Dies ist mit einer Synchronmaschine mit der Erregung leicht möglich, bei der Asynchronmaschine fehlt aber das steuerbare Polrad.Ein Schleifringmotor wie am Anfang erwähnt würde sich zwar zum "basteln" noch eignen, da über die Schleifringe und den Anker eine annährernde Polung des Ankers erreicht werden könnte. Aber auch diese Maschine besitzt keine ausgeprägten Polpaare und ist dafür wirklich auch nicht geeignet. Sicherlich gibt es inzwischen Notstromaggregate mit Asynchrongeneratoren. Aber da ist die Maschine mit der Wicklung und den Kondensatoren aufeinander abgestimmt, was bei einer X-beliebigen Auswahl nicht der Fall ist.Nochmals: Im Netzparallelbetrieb ist die Asynchronmaschine der Synchronmaschine bei Leistungen bis ca. 100kw vorzuziehen, aber im Inselbetrieb wird es bei nicht aufeinander abgestimmten Maschinen immer Probleme geben.
Im übrigen geht bei mir mit der Entertaste kein Zeilenumbruch, aber da wird mir auch nicht geholfen


----------



## Ralle (11 Februar 2007)

@Stromer



> Im übrigen geht bei mir mit der Entertaste kein Zeilenumbruch, aber da wird mir auch nicht geholfen


Ich hätte dir ja gerne geholfen, aber wie???? Zaubern ist irgendie nicht 
Ich kann an meinem Laptop und in den Einstellungen in meinem Forum-Profil ändern was ich will,


die Enter-Taste

bewirkt immer einen Zeilenumbruch! Ich denke es liegt an deinem PC oder Explorer.


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (12 Februar 2007)

Stromer schrieb:


> Im übrigen geht bei mir mit der Entertaste kein Zeilenumbruch, aber da wird mir auch nicht geholfen



Stell mal in deinem Profil einen anderern Editor ein, hat mir auch geholfen.


----------



## lorenz2512 (12 Februar 2007)

hallo,
das mit dem asynchron motor habe ich schon mal gemacht, 70uF je kw, ist wirklich kostengünstig. zum basteln reicht es.


----------



## TommyG (12 Februar 2007)

3x 70 µF

und dann parallel auf die Phasen?

hmmm, ne 1,5 kW Maschine und nen alter Rasenmähermot stehen auch noch hier rum....


----------



## lorenz2512 (12 Februar 2007)

hallo.
ja zu jeder spulenwicklung parallel, über nenndrehzahl hochfahren, dann erst die last zuschalten, ist aber wichtig das der motor schon mal in letzter zeit gelaufen ist, ohne remanenz geht es nicht.


----------



## Stromer (12 Februar 2007)

Na wenn er halt die letzte Zeit nicht gelaufen ist, dann halt mal kurz eine Gleichstromquelle auf eine Phase halten. Kleine Motorradbatterie oder ähnliches dürfte genügen.

Es funktioniert natürlich zum Basteln, aber es wird kaum eine stabile Spannung erreicht werden können. Sollte man aber in etwa immer die gleiche Leistung am Asynchrongenerator haben, zB. Glühlampen zur Partybeleuchtung, so kann man die Spannung mit verschiedenen Kondensatoren fest einstellen.

Da das Thema auch zum Basteln aufgemacht wurde, dürfte es eine billige Bastelanleitung zum "Kraftwerksbauer" sein.


----------

